# Power inverter/converter?



## steveormston

On our tent trailer it has an inverter or converter, not sure which. When we are plugged into 110v (the house) is it supposed to charge the 12v battery? What we have now is when plugged into the house i can switch to 12v for the lights and have 110v at the plugs, when i am running off my battery i do not have any 110v.

If not what is everyone using to keep the battery charged when camping for 5 or more days?

Steve


----------



## antigua

Hi Steve

If I haven't already done so, welcome to the site. As for your question, you have a power converter. It converts 110v power to 12v so you can use your lights and other 12v appliances without the battery. When camping you will be required to get a site that has power. 15/30 amp electrical site. Commonly called shore line. Once plugged in, you'll have 110v for all you plugs and 12v for everything else. Shore line power will keep your battery charged as well. If the power was to suddenly go out your battery will start to work and will at least give you lights but no plugs will work. I'm not sure how long a 12v battery will last on a site with now shore line but there are products you can get like a solar panel that you could attach to the battery to give it a trickle charge through out the day. Hope this helps.

Shane


----------



## steveormston

Yes that does help. With the charge to the battery when plugged into 112v, what should it be? 12v or a bit higher?


----------



## antigua

I'm not sure I follow you here. Maybe you can explain a bit more what you are doing. However, putting a battery charger that is plugged into your house to you battery on your trailer will charge it only. It won't boost the output to give you more power. It should be used as a trickle charge. Mine was charging anywhere from 2v up to 6v of charging to keep the battery topped up. (my converter is shot. see my converter blew...again!) When your camper is plugged into shore line, the shore line is charging your battery. No need for a seperate charger. Are you having an issue with your battery not being charged at all while pluggen into your house? Or shore line at a campground?


----------



## steveormston

Sorry for the confusion. 

I understand the converter system other than the charging. I dont mean to put a charger on the battery to boost the power, what i am wondering is when you are plugged into shore line the converter will charge your battery. What kind of reading should i see on the battery?, on your car when it is charging you read 14.4v, on a trickle charger you will see 12.8v to 13.1v. What should i read on my battery, the only reason i ask is so i know if it is charging.

Hope this explanation will help.

I did read your post about your converter taking a cr*p, hope you have better luck with the next one.


----------



## antigua

I'm not sure, I'll check this weekend and test it out. My converter will be replaced by then. My battery is hooked up and will need a charge. However, if the battery is already fully charged, then you wouldn't see any difference because it's not charging at that point. I think anyway! I'll get back to you on that one.


----------



## antigua

Eh Steve
13.2 to 13.8 is what I'm getting. So it's a constant trickle charge.


----------



## steveormston

Thought so. Looks like the charging part of my inverter is shot. I ended up cutting off the 4 pin connector off and putting a 7 pin on, i ran a wire direct from the battery and now can charge the battery while driving. 

Thanks for all the info, hopefully the charge will last for the whole weekend.


----------



## antigua

From my manual, this is how it reads:
If the converter output voltage reads in the 13.6 Vdc range, and the battery is not charging, check for:
- an open inline fuse in the battery wire (if provided)
- an open wire between the converter and the RV battery
- loose gound
- improper torques.

Maybe it's something simple. Another quick question. How old is the battery? Maybe time for a new one.


----------



## steveormston

Battery is less than 2 years old. Their is no in line fuse, i know the wiring is good from the inverter to the battery (checked continuity), ill will clean up all the grounds and see if that helps.


----------

